# OMGOMGOMG I'm Gonna be Rich!!!



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I got this email and it said i won a contest in Great Britain! I am so excited. We all know how emails never lie.



> Dear Winner,
> You have won the sum of 500,000.00 GBP in the British Online Sweepstake
> Promo held on SAT. 24th JAN. 09.. Your Winning Number is 03 11 20 27 30 (14)
> Batch: R3/A312-59
> ...


I am thinking of opening up my own hotmail account so I can answer him with

Herman T. Munster Male 45 Grave Digger
1313 Mocking Bird LN
Mocking Bird Heights
USA 90213

(310) 477-6565

The phone number is for the LA branch of the FBI.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You should do that.  It's time someone had some fun with them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I won $279,000,000 this morning....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Have you ever seen this website? It's pretty funny...

http://www.j-walk.com/other/conf/

*The 3rd Annual Nigerian EMail Conference*

_"Write better emails. Make more moneys."_

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I won $279,000,000 this morning....
> 
> L


*KINDLE PARTY AT LESLIE'S!!!*



drenee said:


> You should do that. It's time someone had some fun with them.


Nah, don't you watch those movies where someone does something like that as a joke and then the bad guys come after them?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They are featuring a debate on the "effectiveness of using all UPPERCASE characters".  LOL.  Are you kidding me?  How funny.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vamp, there's 1756 of us now.  We'll protect you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> They are featuring a debate on the "effectiveness of using all UPPERCASE characters". LOL. Are you kidding me? How funny.


Who is this "They"?

You have all the info, you do it and we will protect you.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Who is this "They"?


I clicked on the link that Leslie has in her post.

And I'm not that brave...LOL...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe Jim will be stupid *brave* enough to do it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sure he will. He loves to torment interact with people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim Jim He's our man!  It he can't do it, no one can!


(This will teach him to talk about my sniper Kindle)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Between my winnings in British lotteries and the vast sums of money being given to me by various African princes, you'd think I'd live in a bigger house.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Awwwww.... your faith in me is.... touching.



Spoiler



Don't touch me there!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I got this email and it said i won a contest in Great Britain! I am so excited. We all know how emails never lie.
> 
> I am thinking of opening up my own hotmail account so I can answer him with
> 
> ...


Sorry, I already sent him all the information and as soon as they deduct a mere $5,000 from my account I'll get the money. Of course I'm using the info from the nice lawyer that contacted me about my UK lottery winnings. I figure I'll let them fight it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you Lily Munster?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Give me Morticia Addams any day.  And twice on Halloween.
Errr.....

et deux fois Veille de la toussaint


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I got this email and it said i won a contest in Great Britain! I am so excited. We all know how emails never lie.
> 
> I am thinking of opening up my own hotmail account so I can answer him with
> 
> ...


Lol....how did we both win? I got the same letter


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Give me Morticia Addams any day. And twice on Halloween.
> Errr.....
> 
> et deux fois Veille de la toussaint


Merci!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Merci!


AH! You spoke French!

*does unspeakable things to you*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*rolls eyes and yawns*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> AH! You spoke French!
> 
> *does unspeakable things to you*


Naturellement! Sept ans de lecons de Francaise.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Spoiler



Don't touch me there!


[/quote]

Who is: The Tubes?

Oh, wait, wrong thread...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Xia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a one in a million girl.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Xia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At some point they all begin to over lap and blend together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't speak French but that seems like it says "Naturally, except when talking to a French person."


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> She's a one in a million girl.


And one that looks a lot like Morticia, too. "Morticia" was one of my nicknames growing up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*digs (up) Goth chicks*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't speak French but that seems like it says "Naturally, except when talking to a French person."


Of course! Seven years of French lessons. (I had a very progressive elementary school.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Of course! Seven years of French lessons. (I had a very progressive elementary school.)


I have a joke here, but nobody will get it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have a joke here, but nobody will get it.


Better hope they don't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

A long time ago, in a galaxy exactly like our own, "French" was a euphemism....

And *teaching* it would have been very...... "progressive."


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

If it was really progressive, they would have taught you Spanish.  The French aren't sneaking in here.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If it was really progressive, they would have taught you Spanish. The French aren't sneaking in here.


I lived closer to Canada and Quebec....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> A long time ago, in a galaxy exactly like our own, "French" was a euphemism....
> 
> And *teaching* it would have been very...... "progressive."


You need lessons for that?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> You need lessons for that?


I could name some that do.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *digs (up) Goth chicks*


[me=chobitz]Is a proud goth chick [/me]


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> You need lessons for that?


Never seen Fast Times at Ridgemont High Phoebe Cates gives lessons to Jennifer Jason Leigh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

chobitz said:


> [me=chobitz]Is a proud goth chick [/me]


You already know I dig you (up).


----------

